# Vaca In Myrtle, Looking For Fish Info



## MIKE R (Jun 19, 2003)

VACATION STARTS 6/27/03 TO 7/6/03. I'M FROM PA. AND I'M TRAILERING MY BASS BOAT DOWN WITH MY FAMILY. LOOKING TO DO SOME BACK BAY,INLET FISHING IN MURRELS INLET OR GEORGETOWN INLET AREA. MAYBE 3-5DAYS OF FISHING. ANY INFO PERTAINING TO WHAT TO EXPECT WOULD BE HELPFUL. INFO I HAVE READ THE REDFISH ARE A POSSIBILITY.I DON'T FLYFISH .CAN YOU CATCH THEM WITH SPINNING TACKLE AND SPOONS OR RUBBER BAITS.I FISH ALOT AT HOME FOR STRIPERS AND BASS BUT WOULD LOVE TO EXPERIENCE REDFISH OR WHAT EVER THE LOCAL FISH TO CATCH IS.I'M STAYING IN SURFSIDE BEACH AREA. 
THANKS AND HAVE A GREAT DAY
MIKE R


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*Boat Fishing Murrells Inlet*

Hey, Thought I'd pass along a little local info. I live in Myrtle Beach and spend my off time fishing in the Creeks and Jettie areas inside Murrells Inlet . Theres several Key spots you'll want to try while there. These areas are productive . The Public Boat ramp in Murrels just off of hwy 17 south is maintained by the SC Carolina Dept of Natural Resources. Make sure your Boat regisration is up to date and that you have the proper safety equipment aboard. Anglers under 16 are required to wear their life jackets. The boat must have one aboard for each adult. Adults are not required to wear one unless your boating outside of the Jetties"A hot bed for Red Drum or more commonly known as Puppy Drum or "Spot Tail Bass". 
The two species of Salt Water fish most sought after in the area are the Spot Tails and The Summer flounder. The rocks along the Jetties can eat a Boat Hull so be Careful. Red Drum and large flounder can be caught there in great numbers. Live Mud Minnows catch both. Cut Mullet strips is a great bait as well for spot tail.
The creek beds produce nice keeper flounder. The best Creeks in the Inlet to catch fish is back along the property lines that front business 17 through Murrells Inlet. In other words if you standing on the boat ramp facing the water look to your right . Follow that creek and slowly drift fish you minnows on a Carolina Flounder rig.
The water in the creeks fall to very low levels so be careful during the low tide cycle. Low tide is the best time to catch fish there though. Be careful not speeding down the creeks in search of fish. SC law makes you liable for your boats wake and damage you may cause banging the property owners boats into the docks ,ie. You might want to e-mail me through my web-site oceancrestpier.com. I as well Manage this Fishing Pier in Oak Island, North Carolina. Maybe I'll be fishing Murrells inlet, as I often do. The week your in the area. Dave


----------

